# Sony Rewards Program Updated - Earn PSN Credit for Trophies



## BlackWizzard17 (Nov 5, 2017)

Didn't care at first but now I have incentive to collect trophies in my games now.


----------



## tunip3 (Nov 5, 2017)

So save editors are worth their money now


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Nov 5, 2017)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> Didn't care at firs  :t but now I have incentive to collect trophies in my games now.


Good luck with that, it probably won't be much worth since most conditions are pretty high requirements. Unlike Nintendo rewards which can be redeem mostly by simple purchase, this is more of hard work, which most of may be either too difficult for most players or even unobtainable (some trophies require online multiplayer, which playstation 4 cannot be used unless you have playstation plus subscription.)

Also save editors is against terms of service.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Nov 5, 2017)

tunip3 said:


> So save editors are worth their money now


I have seen some people claiming they were syncing hacked trophies and were not banned. I think it’s worth a try with a throwaway account at least.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Nov 5, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Good luck with that, it probably won't be much worth since most conditions are pretty high requirements. Unlike Nintendo rewards which can be redeem mostly by simple purchase, this is more of hard work,


Last I checked (long time ago) Nintendo didn't offer exchanging points for their currency. Also there are other ways to earn points as far I know checking into this rewards system.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Nov 5, 2017)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> Last I checked (long time ago) Nintendo didn't offer exchanging points for their currency. Also there are other ways to earn points as far I know checking into this rewards system.


When wii u was launched in 2012, they did. It was only exclusive to wii u Deluxe owners (the black system) and ended at the end of 2014.



> The Deluxe Digital Promotion was a program that ran from 11/18/12 - 12/31/14.
> 
> Participants in the promotion earned points for purchasing or redeeming downloadable content on a Deluxe Wii U system on or before 12/31/14. Points could then be exchanged for an activation code, worth $5 credit on the Nintendo eShop.
> 
> ...



Now it doesn't exist anymore. Insead is just the my nintendo rewards, and you are right, there is no way to redeem currency on there, but there is obtainable games. (You probably saying the problem with that is you can't choose the game you want instead you only get a choice of what they offer.)


----------



## Depravo (Nov 7, 2017)

So I'm worth (calculates)... $33?*



*if I were eligible.


----------



## Byokugen (Nov 7, 2017)

Trophihax bans incoming


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 7, 2017)

Who has the most trophies?
Him/her would likely get a fuck ton of games for free, which doesn't make much sense as Stallion83 gets paid to play games, who currently has almost 1.7 million Gamerscore.

Perfect system Sony, perfect system ;')


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Nov 7, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> I have seen some people claiming they were syncing hacked trophies and were not banned. I think it’s worth a try with a throwaway account at least.


Then they ban your console ID and you can't ever login to the web with your PS4. Don't do that.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Nov 7, 2017)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Then they ban your console ID and you can't ever login to the web with your PS4. Don't do that.


That‘s not an issue on PS3 if you have CFW.


----------



## Sfekke (Nov 7, 2017)

Seems like it is US only.
Well guess I'll wait.


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 7, 2017)

Cool, good thing I actually have been a trophy collectionist since I got the ps4


----------



## Issac (Nov 7, 2017)

I'd be able to get.... nothing! 

Apparently I have 0 platinums, 12 gold, 54 silver and 295 Bronze. Oh well!


----------



## Tigran (Nov 7, 2017)

It's not retroactive folks.. you'll have to earn new trophies.


----------



## Jonna (Nov 8, 2017)

Tigran said:


> It's not retroactive folks.. you'll have to earn new trophies.


Now that sucks.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Nov 8, 2017)

So anyone here actually linked their psn account to the sony rewards?


----------



## Tigran (Nov 8, 2017)

Aye. Did that long time ago so I'd get points on digital purchases.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 8, 2017)

AW HEEELL Y-


 
*Well, shit.*


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Nov 8, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


> AW HEEELL Y-
> View attachment 105158
> *Well, shit.*


That was in my post. 


Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Currently this is in place only for United States players at the moment but the points goes as value.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 8, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> That was in my post.


I got too excited and just skipped to the link.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Nov 8, 2017)

I hope those accidentally sucked Vita trophies from game backups won't get me any penalties.


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 8, 2017)

so a ps4 itself is 39,999 points, I'm curious about how many trophies that would equate to o.o


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Nov 8, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> so a ps4 itself is 39,999 points, I'm curious about how many trophies that would equate to o.o


You need to create a sony rewards account and link your psn account to it, then from that point earning trophies equate into points to be earned for rewards. Trophies you earned before the account was linked are not accounted for, and buying a system doesn't earn you any trophies.


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 8, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> You need to create a sony rewards account and link your psn account to it, then from that point earning trophies equate into points to be earned for rewards. Trophies you earned before the account was linked are not accounted for, and buying a system doesn't earn you any trophies.


uhh....? I wasn't asking how it worked...so why are explaining it?


----------



## CrakrHakr666 (Nov 8, 2017)

Damnit, just tried and it doesn't count trophies already collected. Account has been linked for years. It doesn't start counting until you "unlock" the pass.


----------



## Trash_McPhail (Nov 8, 2017)

US only, sucks.


----------



## Depravo (Nov 8, 2017)

Tigran said:


> It's not retroactive folks.. you'll have to earn new trophies.


Christmas is cancelled.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Nov 8, 2017)

Buy compilation games, Kingdom Hearts 1.5 2.5 HD remix has 6 in one, earn those trophies.


----------



## RY0M43CH1Z3N (Nov 8, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


> AW HEEELL Y-
> View attachment 105158
> *Well, shit.*



(Use a VPN)


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 8, 2017)

RY0M43CH1Z3N said:


> (Use a VPN)


I'd have to have an American PSN account too probably, so I doubt a VPN will actually do anything.


----------



## RY0M43CH1Z3N (Nov 9, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I'd have to have an American PSN account too probably, so I doubt a VPN will actually do anything.


Yeah, you need a EU account.


----------



## Arras (Nov 9, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Buy compilation games, Kingdom Hearts 1.5 2.5 HD remix has 6 in one, earn those trophies.


Only 4 of those have a platinum, and even then, the platinums would be worth 4$ total for a lot of hard work (the KH games are not an easy plat by any means). To me, this whole system seems like far too much work - I've gotten like 1 platinum trophy and 66 golds in my 7-8 years of PSN, though I guess it's neat for those insane people with hundreds of platinums.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Nov 9, 2017)

Arras said:


> Only 4 of those have a platinum, and even then, the platinums would be worth 4$ total for a lot of hard work (the KH games are not an easy plat by any means). To me, this whole system seems like far too much work - I've gotten like 1 platinum trophy and 66 golds in my 7-8 years of PSN, though I guess it's neat for those insane people with hundreds of platinums.


I did mention that in the first post that even trophy hunters would find it useless for the point value is worth. It is pretty bad to be honest "Let's reward players for hard work" HARD WORK IS RIGHT. You better believe it. 

Unlike nintendo who would get you reward points just for buying their game, they don't have credits to earn, but either games or discounts.


----------



## samcambolt270 (Nov 9, 2017)

that is just an excessive amount of trophies for such a small amount of money.


----------



## CrakrHakr666 (Nov 11, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I did mention that in the first post that even trophy hunters would find it useless for the point value is worth. It is pretty bad to be honest "Let's reward players for hard work" HARD WORK IS RIGHT. You better believe it.
> 
> Unlike nintendo who would get you reward points just for buying their game, they don't have credits to earn, but either games or discounts.



Actually, if your PSN account is linked, you do earn points for buying games. The only catch is you have to buy digital from PSN store. I agree that there should be a way to earn points for physical copies though.


----------



## netovsk (Nov 13, 2017)

Not overextending on games for $1 but props to Sony for the initiative.


----------



## Ryccardo (Nov 22, 2017)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> Last I checked (long time ago) Nintendo didn't offer exchanging points for their currency. Also there are other ways to earn points as far I know checking into this rewards system.


Here in Europe, with the old Club Nintendo you could trade your stars for Wii or DSi credit (like two full games for 1 $ or €, though I remember getting at least 15 € out of it)... on the days the code generator worked!


----------

